# SIG SAUER BRINGS BACK THE P226 XFIVE



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FYI for all you Sig fans 

*SIG SAUER BRINGS BACK THE P226 XFIVE*









New: SIG Sauer Brings Back the P226 XFIVE :: Guns.com


Formerly just a product of SIG's German Master Shop, the XFIVE is now made in America a decade after disappearing from the company's catalog altogether.




www.guns.com


----------

